# Auto or revolver



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

Accuracy, which one is better. I have had revolvers before and found they are good shooters but I have not shot many Autos.


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

Depends on which model, but I would say, as a whole, revolvers are more accurate.

There are exceptions of course, S&W 41, Colt Woodsman, High Standard, Ruger MKxx, and my Browning Hi-Power.

What sayeth the others?


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I would say fixed barrel autos are the most accurate followed up by revolvers, then higher pressure autos that must go into lockup to withstand recoil. There are exceptions of course, but a model 1911 that groups real good (I mean under an inch at 25 yards) will run you near $2000. 
The problem with rimfire revolvers is cylinder barrel alignment. If you feel lead spitting you will get very little accuracy. On the other hand fixed barrels like the 22 autos, and low pressure centerfires like the 380 auto are very accurate. Large caliber revolvers are also very accurate.

The problem with the higher pressure cartridges like the 9mm and 45ACP is that the barrel must move into lockup. There is movement in the front end of the barrel where it moves in the bushing, and more in the receiver area. Poor fit, and to short or to long linkage pins cause a lot of movement. A couple thousandths of an inch movement in this area with a five inch barrel is going kill your accuracy. Then there is the problem with the frame rail cut, and the slide rail. Many of these problems can be solved with little investment if you do them yourself. New barrel bushings that need fitting don't cost much, and linkage pins are only a couple of bucks. The frame rail can be peaned to tighten it, but you better be confident to do that.

If you want rinfire accuracy go auto, if you want high power accuracy out of the box go with a revolver.


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

On a whole I think that autos are more capiable of accuracy, look at some of the 1911s that get built into race guns for IDPA competition.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Ya, but a good race gun will run you minimum $3000. I carry a $1000 Kimber on duty and it shoots like [email protected] compared to my Smith & Wesson 44 mag, or 357. It has a new barrel bushing, new linkage pins, and I have peaned the frame rail. Average groups off sandbags are 3 inches at 25 yards, best groups 2 inches. The 44 does 3/4 inch.


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Every time I finish shooting a 686 S&W I put it down and think to myself how did auto's get so popular? I use a Beretta 92FS and love it but it does not shoot as well as this revolver!!

Revolver all the way!!! :sniper:


----------

